# Preschools for a 3 year old



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone know of a few good preschools for a 3 year old in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## kewlguy (Jul 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is a PDF listing all the preschool's in Abu Dhabi, most with phone numbers, and some with email addresses and web sites. 

You many want to try AbuDhabiWoman forum here. They have a whole section dedicated to School's and Nurseries. Also there is a ongoing preschool thread pinned at the top.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------

